# Nine Hundred Is On My Mind ...



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 25, 2008)

A freind of mine is hooking up a B-Grade 900 for me what am i to expect ... how large are they? what are the fan connectors like, are the fans loud, can i sleep with them near me?

how many fans does it come wit?


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

It comes with the 220mm fan on top which on high setting you really can't hear.  It comes with three Antec Tri-Cool fans.  If they are all set to low, it's quiet.  Medium or more they get kind of loud.  They are pretty bad for cable management unless you are good with a dremmel tool.  It's a great air cooling case for you though, since you live in a tropical climate.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

i thought it was a 220mm fan? the 900 is good but loud. that's why i got rid of mine.

and for cable management, they have released a second revision that has a few needed cutouts to allow for decent wire management.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 25, 2008)

im getting it for 70 dollars and shipping how is that? well thats shipping to miami .. then about 60 US to clear it in jamaica


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 25, 2008)

right now my case is open because its hot in ja and were having a drought


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

Not that great of a price.  Especially for B stock.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 25, 2008)

any links?


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

If it's 70 shipped that's better, I thought it was 70 plus shipping, plus the $60.

I got mine for $89 from Newegg a while ago with a twenty dollar rebate.  Currently they are $99 new, with free shipping.

Otherwise this is as cheap as I can find new right now. http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=77224


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm an owner of the 900. They seem like a very logical choice but I don't recommend them for a person who likes WM but doesn't like to drimmel. WM with this thing is a chore, and can take anywhere from an hour (if you want decent WM) to many hours (if you want extremely good WM).

Besides the above statement, this tower works nice for pretty much any graphics card and mobo combination on the market. Put it this way, there is enough space for 3 8800 Ultras (if heat allows it LOL). It has good cooling, the top fan is a jewel in and of it self. 

As far as water cooling goes, this is a mid tower. So don't go trying to put a bunch of water cooling in this puppy because it will be way to cramped. Cool the CPU with water and leave it be. If you want to try to cool the GPU with water its going to be cramped, but that's just up to you.

Anyhow like I said, if you don't mind the chore of wire management for this tower, yeah go with it. If not, there are PLENTY of alternatives out there. 

The Antec 900 is a cream puff if you don't mind working for some good WM.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 25, 2008)

what are the alternatives? im goign to be looking to water in the future because of my ambients ..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> If it's 70 shipped that's better, I thought it was 70 plus shipping, plus the $60.
> 
> I got mine for $89 from Newegg a while ago with a twenty dollar rebate.  Currently they are $99 new, with free shipping.
> 
> Otherwise this is as cheap as I can find new right now. http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=77224



its 70 pluss shipping ... the 60 dollars if to get it into jamaica.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

wow man, I wish the was a way to get a cooler to you for cheaper.. well are you looking for a case that can support water without any cutting? and is there any price cut off for you man? 

I'm in love with my cosmos. The heat is hard here in the "Sun" state, but i can keep the temps steady, just can't oc to much... But thats way over 100 dollars...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 26, 2008)

the deal ends mar 3 .. and worse now, the debit credit card company is having trouble  damn tycotel samaria!

would rather sumthing below 80 dollars ... but ill see what happens with teh credit card company first.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

Well for whats going on with you, and the fact that even if you can spend more money you really can't for the simple fact that a 80 dollar case would be a 150 dollar one for you. I think you should go with the 900. I believe that it will be the best for you...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 26, 2008)

a 100 Us case works out to almost 300 if u buy it in a shop ... markup plus customs duty is a beeyotch here ...


----------



## Grings (Feb 26, 2008)

CM690's are as good as 900's for air cooling (IF you add fans to the available mounts, theres loads) and wire managements better, there not as well built though (but not bad quality by any means, just a bit lightweight in comparison to the 900)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

wow man, I'm so wish there was something you could do about that! lol... Ja, is one of the worst places to live for getting things computer...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 26, 2008)

you go into a store and aman waa sell u a 754 sempron pc for 800 - 900 US


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

and we complain about the prices here! lol.. I'm sorry about that man.. wish there was a way to get it to you cheaper...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> and we complain about the prices here! lol.. I'm sorry about that man.. wish there was a way to get it to you cheaper...



its expensive to begin with but the sellers know theyre selling to ignorants so they price accordingly ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, thats something else! and you'd think that because of the knowledge that you have, they'd work with you.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2008)

think ima go with the 900, my CC comp having issues, tycotel samaria, so i may not get to scoop it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

well, I hope you can man. get something good.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2008)

thx. so no other issues than poor wire management?


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

no eSATA port, might collect a little more dust than usual.

- Christine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2008)

on the inside?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

Collect dust... clean the system in a regular fashion then you won't have to worry about dust. IMO that is.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 27, 2008)

yes the Antec 900 has good air circulation from front to back because it's not a closed off chassis you should purchase a can of Dust Off or Compressed Air and give it a squirt once in a while 

- Christine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2008)

ok, thanks for the hints.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> yes the Antec 900 has good air circulation from front to back because it's not a closed off chassis you should purchase a can of Dust Off or Compressed Air and give it a squirt once in a while
> 
> - Christine



+1 on that.. give my cosmos a good cleaning about every 2 weeks.. try onces a week but i forget! lol.. and with you on the esata thing.


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Feb 27, 2008)

get the antec 900 u will not be disappointed at all....only complaint like everyone else said is the WM thats it but if you dremel a few holes behind the MB your set....dust??....every case will get dust just get a can of air lol


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2008)

With the 900, dust wasn't much of an issue.  There's so much air-flow in those cases, dust doesn't have much of a chance to settle.  A can of air is always good to have on hand though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> With the 900, dust wasn't much of an issue.  There's so much air-flow in those cases, dust doesn't have much of a chance to settle.  A can of air is always good to have on hand though.



right on that. Because of the airflow coming from the front it self, and everything there is no negative pressure that is getting dust to apply anywhere. Now if you had a system like my cosmos and had a negative pressure case, then its good to make sure you can make the fan's push more so there isn't to much dust in the system...


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> With the 900, dust wasn't much of an issue.  There's so much air-flow in those cases, dust doesn't have much of a chance to settle.  A can of air is always good to have on hand though.



I agree, I never had a dust issue.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 27, 2008)

YA..it has poor wiremanagment...and extremly loud imo...i have it in my bedroom...and its kinda anoying when i leave it on...


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 27, 2008)

azazel said:


> YA..it has poor wiremanagment...and extremly loud imo...i have it in my bedroom...and its kinda anoying when i leave it on...



Lol, the WM in a Antec 900 is a joke. They didn't make any holes anywhere for useful WM.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2008)

well .. i went to my courier and they told me shipping went up


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2008)

36 dollars for the first 24 lbs .. for eery pound therafter 1.40 ...

if package length + width + height > 60 inches 15 dollars more

how much does the shiiping package weigh and measure ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 28, 2008)

anyone know the shippign weight and dimensions?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 28, 2008)

19.4'' x 8.1'' x 18.4'' (L x W x H)
and
Net: 18.52 lb / 8.4 kg
Gross: 24.36 lb / 11.05 kg


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 29, 2008)

wait .. @ 24 lb it may be cheaper than originally planned ... hmmm


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 29, 2008)

I love my Antec 900 its super awesome, but as they say, it does suck for cable management. The good thing is though, with all the fans and such, the cables dont really hinder cooling efficacy.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 29, 2008)

i dont rly do able management, just move stuff out of the way.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 29, 2008)

well my "link" has turn over the url link 

and it works out to this

$69.00 	$69.00 	

Sub-Total 	
$69.00
*Shipping 	$21.32
**ESTIMATED TOTAL 	$90.32

for a b grade when newegg has a brand new one for 99.99 ...

it no longer becomes a deal ... might just get a 8800Gs instead.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 29, 2008)

you know man, upgrading that card may be a good idea... I know how much you've been thinking about doing it! so why not?

But, how would A new "B" be for ya?!? I think it'll be good. But then again I've talked with you a lot about how it is down there, and know that its hard to get anything there. so if you can get the money for that upgraded card, then sure! plus we'll be getting discounts through palit with their cards, so you might want to think about that also... 

TO MANY DISCUSSIONS!


----------



## Duxx (Feb 29, 2008)

I havent had an issue at all with cable management.  My P5E board does have its 6 pin power connector at the top of the board and since my PSU is at the bottom, it poses a problem as its not long enough to run behind, and up.  Other than that, the new revision is awesome with pre drilled holes.  Fan noise isnt an issue to me because i always have my window open and people walking by with wind noise and trees blowing isnt a problem.   Dust, well i havent cleaned it out once since i put it together and I havent had to clean it because their simply isnt any dust to clean.   Get it, i dont think you can beat it for the money.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> you know man, upgrading that card may be a good idea... I know how much you've been thinking about doing it! so why not?



want to sell my 7900GS but everybody over here is content gaming on 6200le's and fx5200's ... anyone goign any higher ordering them shiznit from overseas like me ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah, I can see that... it sucks that its like that.. Islands...


----------

